# Black Walnut Candle Holder



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

This was a quick Xmas gift I made this week for friends. For a few hours of work the results were great! 



















And how it went together…


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job NickBee

Here's little tip, replace the bearing on the bit with the 

SQUARE EURO BEARING
http://woodworkersworld.net/laminate_trim_bits.shtml#sq

You can also get them from MLCS with free shipping..
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/katana_bits4.htm
The replacement 1/2" Euro™ Square bearings are ideal for converting our Katana® edge forming bits into solid surface bits. 
The non-scratch feature is great for Corian™ and other solid surface man-made materials. 

The square bearing will eliminate that nasty little bearing mark on the wood that's always hard to sand out 

the bearing will fit many router bits not just the trim bits..

====
======


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Nick,

Beautiful work and excellent pictorial as always. Taking time to share with the rest of us is very much appreciated and I can assure you that many have benefited from your efforts.

Now that you have shown how easy this project is, I no longer have an excuse not to make one


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks to both Bobs!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I sure like the way walnut looks. You did a fine job of holding it on your knees while taking the pic. 
Nice candle holder.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Top marks Nick for the project and top marks for the photo shoot, hopefully it will entice others to follow your lead.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Beautiful work Nick


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking gift Nick. As for the pics, Harry should be in shear ecstasy.


----------

